# Putting Feelers out early for 2016 Clubs



## waldenjg (Dec 3, 2015)

Will be my first time joining a club.  Prefer a club North/northwest GA.  I love looking at antlers but they are not my number 1 reason for Whitetail, the Freezer is #1. I also don't like harvesting the young.  I do enjoy small game and Turkey also.  Not much of a bird hunter and have a kiddo that I am trying to get hooked on.  We hunt Bow, Crossbow and rifle.  

I Would enjoy meeting and visiting prior to get a feel for the general fit I could make with current members.  I can be reached at waldenjg@yahoo.com

Thanks 
waldenjg


----------



## waldenjg (Dec 28, 2015)

Anywhere around the Metro area is cool too or even out further.   I have to get off this public land.


----------



## waldenjg (Jan 19, 2016)

bump


----------

